# 20 Long Natural Amazon River Build



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

I have left the fish hobby and joined the dart frog hobby, but I have tons of extra aquariums laying around and decided to make a new tank. My goal of this tank is to *replicate* the amazon river. I'll post pics as i go. I plan on using play sand as my substrate, covered in oak leaf litter, lightly planted with dark green and red plant, and lots of driftwood. As many of you might know, the amazon river is a tannin filled biotope basically, and is covered on the bottom with leaf litter and sands/clays. 

Right now i'm doing a leak test to see if I need to add more silicone, and I will add substrate and collect leaf litter tomorrow/this weekend. For fish, I really have no idea. I'm pretty experienced with fish and think Discus might work, but have never had them or done research on them. For lighting i was thinking a few 13w CFLs.

One more thing, besides sand, Could you use cypress mulch/spagnum/peat for substrate? I'm not caring if it might float to the top or w.e but I am just wanting something natural.

Forgot to add: If I can't don't want Discus, chichlids would be nice.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice I will be following this build. And to answer your question yes you can use sphagnum moss. Thats what I used in my build. Also you can use safe-t- sorb for a natural clay look. Check out my build thread in my sig n u can see how it looks n how to get it started. I have lots of pics n a few videos too.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

Chillwill007 said:


> Nice I will be following this build. And to answer your question yes you can use sphagnum moss. Thats what I used in my build. Also you can use safe-t- sorb for a natural clay look. Check out my build thread in my sig n u can see how it looks n how to get it started. I have lots of pics n a few videos too.


That's a pretty sweet tank. I like how you planted all over the ground instead of stuffing all the plants in the back. I was thinking of doing a drylok background for this tank but decided against it. I'll have to look into the substrate you're using by the way! I also will add peat moss under what ever I use because I have a 5 CU ft bail (twice as big as yours  ) to give me acidic water. I saw a really nice looking euro tank that is similar to what i want, a nice dark red water with wood and red plants growing on the wood/near it. I also have some Argentine sword that i've been growing in my 29g for 3 years. I might add some, because my fish keep ripping it up.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool sounds like you have some good insite. Hust keep up the thread and have pics. We love pics. N thanx for tge complament on the tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you go with sand, look into pool filter sand, lot nicer than play sand.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> If you go with sand, look into pool filter sand, lot nicer than play sand.


I don't care too much for the look of the substrate, as i'm gonna add leaf litter on top of it, but one thing I won't do is use white aquarium sand. You can't cover up it's awfulness!


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

No leaks in the tank, phew! Alright. Soon i'm going to put down a layer of peat moss, then cover in sand, collect leaf litter, add leaf litter, add driftwood, add water, and i'm done! I do have a incredible Angel fish in one of my community tank. It's a 4 year old marbled angel, and really is my favorite fish I have. Definitively will add to this tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt see it mentioned but I am pretty sure discus will be too big for your tank.

I love the idea though,and will be following this build.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, an update. The sand is in, over a 1/4 in layer of peat moss, but The sand was left outside in a wheel barrel. Lots of those small pine cone things have gotten in and pine needles. I picked most out but after i filled up the tank, A lot floated up. From my experience, pine sap is toxic, at least to frogs. Any ideas? *c/p** Also, the water has been in for about 12 hours and the water hasn't cleared up, with and without filter. One more thing, a white foam has collected on the top, and i've never seen this before. If anything's wrong, I'll try and get some Eco complete substrate, but would rather not have to spend so much money.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

After approx. 11 water changes by hand and no luck, I took the sand out, and discovered my sea foam was caused by the peat moss. I found a 5 gal. bucket full of gravel (must be 4 years old) that I got for free. 


After spending about 3 hours cleaning it, I dumped it in, cleaned the filter, and everything else, added 7 amazon swords, a java fern, a few draceneas, and one unknown plant that randomly was growing. These all came from my 29g community tank. They're eaten up, though because I had a few goldfish in there recently and they love my plants. I also added a huge chunk of driftwood with moss's and other plants growing on it. I'll add some leaf litter soon, and will finish planting.


----------



## johnyrockshell (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, i'm trying to get my camera working. But I can tell you, I need more plants. I have 8x amazon swords and a few other misc plants, with some nice fake ones. I'm getting some java moss, a few Anubis, hairgrass, etc. But 2 of my swords are doing something i'vge never seen 'em do before, letting of oxygen bubbles I can see!.They're letting off 5 bubbles/sec and it's super cool! *pc
So I have a tiger barb in there and the water is almost cycled. Will be adding my incredible marbled angel, group of neons, add 2 more tiger barbs, 3 bleeding heart tetras, 2 black skirt tetras, and my betta. *w3 I was going to get eco complete which was on sale for 16.99 at my LFS but the dumba** clerk told me 27.00. Was pissed, but i got black gravel.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Dude, I'm sure you know Tiger barbs, in fact all barbs, are Asian . Which is a long way from the Amazon river. I'm just sayin'.


----------

